# Affordable equipment racks from omnimount



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

OmniMount Introduces New Affordable Viking Series AV Equipment Racks



* May 9, 2009



AV equipment rack and mount company, OmniMount, now has a complete line of customizable A/V rack solutions in its growing product portfolio. OmniMount's newly expanded Viking Series features the award-winning RSF Floor Rack System, the popular RSF.5 Floor Half-Rack System and the new RSW Wall Rack System.

In response to overwhelming positive feedback from custom installers for the RSF and RSF.5, OmniMount expanded the Viking Series to include a wall mounted rack solution. OmniMount now offers installation professionals a complete line to better manage numerous audio/visual components and rack placement in a variety of room settings. "At OmniMount, we are constantly striving to meet the demands of our customers," said Hal Truax, director of the commercial division for OmniMount. "With those demands in mind, our talented engineering and design team has developed a full line of rack systems that incorporate a multitude of time-saving, installer-friendly features."

The highly-customizable Viking Series rack systems all feature standard 19-inch rack enclosures to accommodate a wide range of audio and video components. Each product includes vented cooling for easy placement in closets and against walls, shelf clamps to secure components, integrated cable management for routing bundles up to three inches and multiple customization accessories to enhance installation ease. All three products feature removable handles, and ship fully assembled for immediate out-of-the-box use.

The RSW Wall Rack will offer the same component organization and compatibility as the floor models, but with on-wall convenience. The RSW is a 16 space rack innovatively designed to swing open left or right for serviceability that's convenient for any install and features three 2U space shelves with 50 pounds (68 kg) maximum weight capacity per shelf (150 lbs (68 kg) total capacity) and three 2U space vented shelves.

All three products in the Viking Series are available now; the RSW has an MSRP of $799.95.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg,

any usage review or just a product announcement?

Do those bulky silver handles come off the front? if not how much depth do they add to the overall rack depth (important info if this is going to be places in a closet or cabinet like most racks are)?


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Strype said:


> Greg,
> 
> any usage review or just a product announcement?
> 
> Do those bulky silver handles come off the front? if not how much depth do they add to the overall rack depth (important info if this is going to be places in a closet or cabinet like most racks are)?


I know that all the racks are different. You should contact OMNI and see.


----------

